

Show HN: Chic Translator – Translations that don't suck - mawy
http://chictranslator.com

======
guilamu
Just sent you an email guys, because when your motto is "Translations that
don't suck." with the Eiffel tour in background, having such an awful French
translation on your homepage is really not the best way to sell it imho.

The email, just in case you'd miss it:

Hello,

I'm French and a French teacher and I would like to warn you that the first
part of your translation is good, but the end is totally awful, I can't find
any other word, sorry.

I mean, if you're willing to charge $1 per translated word, you really cannot
put this kind of translation as an example on your homepage...

I'm talking about the end of the sentence: "let's do it again" translated as
"il faut recommencer".

If you say "il faut recommencer", it means "we have to do this again because
it was bad". In French when you "recommence", it's because you've failed to do
something properly, the exact opposite of what you're trying to say here.

A better translation would be "quand est-ce qu'on remet ça ?" or any kind of
French idiom to convey the right meaning.

That's it, have a good one,

~~~
pltard
French Canadian here. I wholeheartedly agree that "il faut recommencer" was a
jarring error.

~~~
guilamu
French from France here. Thanks, I was starting to think it was okay for
Canadians to translate it like that.

------
mawy
Just to clarify, pricing is as follows:

$10 - 50 words or less

$50 - 200 words or less

$100 - 400 words or less

~~~
phpnode
This is quite a bit more expensive than agencies I've worked with in the past,
and those typically involve a translator + proofreader who are at least
somewhat knowledgeable about the topic being translated, so the quality is
pretty good.

I suppose some people will be happy to pay a premium for a quick turn around,
but personally I care about the quality much more than the delivery time.

~~~
mawy
Thanks for your feedback, we'll take it into consideration.

------
mawy
We've removed the example for now. If you do decide to try us out, and are
unsatisfied with your translation, we'll retranslate it.

~~~
phpnode
Your customers need to be able to _trust_ the quality of the translation
because almost by definition they are not in a position to judge it
themselves.

~~~
fgtx
THIS. So much _this_.

------
peterchon
bit pricey

------
vishaldpatel
Interesting. If I wanted to translate my webpage in a bunch of languages,
would you do that too?

~~~
mawy
If you gave us a webpage in one of our supported languages (currently only
French and English, more soon) we would.

